# Merckx corsa 01 prices?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

was thinkin about sellin my yellow 54,corsa 01,whats the range of prices they go for in good condition,too lazy to search


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Condition is everything. I'm assuming you're talking about just a frame and fork. I've seen these go for anywhere from $400 to $700 depending on condition and paint scheme. For reference International Bicycle Center in Boston had a NOS 55cm Corsa 01 frame and fork which they were willing to to go for around $550 a couple of years ago. Right now the market is pretty soft, so take that into consideration.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

yes just frame fork and hdset


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

have a pic?


----------



## Mr.Francotte (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi everybody. My former specialized get stollen 2 days ago and i absolutely need a new bike.
I saw that one on the internet. I unfortunatly don't know the model and the year is supposed to be 2008-2009. Could you please help me finding how much the buying price of this bike was ?
It's about 8-9 kg, front and back are in carbon. Full campagnolo record and mavick arkium.
The seller sells it from around 750 $

thats the bike : (you have to add the http otherwise i can't post my message >.< ) 

://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180703162610

(I know i was supposed to create a new post, but couldn't because i'm not active enough on the forum (i'm from belgium  ) 

Thank you for you answer

Have a good day fro belgium.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

will take one soon but I dont have a place to list them so Ill have to email them


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I just posted my Merckx Corsa 01 for sale in Roadbikereview.com classifieds. It's a size 57 and here's a link to the ad if you are interested:

Merckx Corsa 01 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

